# Jurrasic skull? Bargain



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

:blush: Ok I know this may sound sad but I've always fancied having one of those jurrasic/TRex skulls in my display vivs but couldn't really justify £30 odd quid on one ........... however today in my papershop I saw a new magazine called Amazing Dinosaur Discovery ~build your own T-Rex! :lol2:
Attached to the magazine was a large skull in hard molded plastic (have tested it and it can be scrubbed, bleached etc : victory: ) for the introductery price of ........................ 99p :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


so I bought two :blush::blush:


----------



## pandamonium (Sep 25, 2009)

BARGIN! *runs to whsmiths* I can just see my frillies climbing in and out ot it!


----------



## Rie (May 25, 2008)

Genius! :no1::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Mrs. Bargain Hunter http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=e...t&cd=1&ved=0CAYQBSgA&q=extraordinaire&spell=1Extraordinaire!


----------



## Ben And Snakes (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh my god I'm 10 years old again  

I have to get one later


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

Well next time i pop to the abortoir for me hearts, I will see what size heads they have there, look great in my varanus enclosures, and say to the kids your next.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Mrs. Bargain Hunter Extraordinaire!


:blush: had a brain-parp .......... in my defence I did pass the magazines to a neighbours two boys : victory:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Chuckwalla said:


> and say to the kids your next.


:lol2: brilliant :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> :blush: had a brain-parp .......... in my defence I did pass the magazines to a neighbours two boys : victory:


Bargain hunting AND eco-friendly!


----------



## croc&chewy (Sep 21, 2009)

What's it made of? Might get a few :blush:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Bargain hunting AND eco-friendly!


lol pretty much everything possible gets recycled 



croc&chewy said:


> What's it made of? Might get a few :blush:


made of hard molded plastic.... it's quite well made too and have already tested it with boiling water, assorted cleaning/disinfectants and apart from the teeth (which you don't have to put in) there's no loose bits : victory:


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Ooooooh bargain! They look pretty cool.


----------



## croc&chewy (Sep 21, 2009)

Yay new decor :no1: .. I might even keep one myself just to build it.. yes I am nearly 20 and I am very childish!


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Think it would look awesome in a snake viv. Maybe this could be my excuse :hmm:


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

haha just seen the advert for it! might get one for my corn!


----------



## CreepyCrumpet (Feb 26, 2009)

Thats is brilliant, may have to get a few myself 

My mate who runs a reptile shop done me a deal on 2 reptile hide skulls a while back, i got a T-Rex and and a Saber-tooth Tiger one both for £15  i give him a looooot of business lol

They look so good!


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Just sent mom out for 2 lol


----------



## *steph* (Feb 8, 2010)

what mag is it ?? xx
i want one or two lol


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

I just rung my misses to pic me up 2 while shes out shopping lol.


----------



## Poddy (Sep 6, 2009)

thats awesome. im definitely going getting 1 of those. maybe 2 lol. thanks for the heads up. i bet u wish u hadnt told us all now mwuhaha. :devil:


----------



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

I will get 4!!! 1 for each viv- total genius. 

If I get bored this evening I might even seal in the teeth....


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

great idea Sleepy:2thumb:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Poddy said:


> thats awesome. im definitely going getting 1 of those. maybe 2 lol. thanks for the heads up. i bet u wish u hadnt told us all now mwuhaha. :devil:


lmao nope don't regret telling you lot......... but I reckon the papershops are going to wonder whats hit them :lol2:



SexyBear77 said:


> I will get 4!!! 1 for each viv- total genius.
> 
> If I get bored this evening I might even seal in the teeth....


rofl ~ :blush: I already sealed the teeth in one ... think I'll leave the other as a gummy bear :lol2:



Lisasgeckonursery said:


> great idea Sleepy:2thumb:


cheers m'dear.... judging by the reaction I think this may be one of my better ones :2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

SleepyD said:


> :blush: Ok I know this may sound sad but I've always fancied having one of those jurrasic/TRex skulls in my display vivs but couldn't really justify £30 odd quid on one ........... however today in my papershop I saw a new magazine called Amazing Dinosaur Discovery ~build your own T-Rex! :lol2:
> Attached to the magazine was a large skull in hard molded plastic (have tested it and it can be scrubbed, bleached etc : victory: ) for the introductery price of ........................ 99p :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow they look great!!! :2thumb:


----------



## dragonguy (Apr 14, 2009)

sent mum out to get a few (as many as they have) lol i want one for each viv, thabks for letting us no :no1::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## CactuarJon (Mar 4, 2009)

what issue is it? If it's only just started i wouldn't mind collecting it! It reminds me of the 'Dinosaur' mag series i used to collect with the glow in the dark t-rex skeleton!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

SkyCaptain said:


> what issue is it? If it's only just started i wouldn't mind collecting it! It reminds me of the 'Dinosaur' mag series i used to collect with the glow in the dark t-rex skeleton!


think it was issue no.1 at an introductery price of 99p then it goes upto £4.99


----------



## chelseanlee (Feb 9, 2009)

bargin! will definatly be getting a few of those! nice one sleepy D :2thumb:


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

i like them alot...would love to see a pic of them in someones set up x


----------



## pmcpaul (Sep 11, 2008)

lol we got one of these! it goes up to £5.99 next week, the whole thing looks awesome but its fexpensive!


----------



## sumpy (Dec 1, 2008)

Just bought every one they had in my local paper shop, did feel a lil bit guilty about the small boy who walks in after me thinking 'damn wheres that dino mag gone?'... then thought nah screw that, would look awesome in my BD's viv.

Your a genius Thanks


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Just got my two and OMG they're huge!
The finished T Rex would be mega! 47 parts X 5.99 an issue = £281 though :s










99p bargain galore


----------



## Poddy (Sep 6, 2009)

just bought 2 of them. they are pretty big. i think there great lol. i might buy the 2nd issue if it has the jawbone so ive got a full skull lol. im gunna seal all the teeth in and find a good looking place to put them in vivs. 
sleepy d u deserve a trophy:no1:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

sumpy said:


> Just bought every one they had in my local paper shop, did feel a lil bit guilty about the small boy who walks in after me thinking 'damn wheres that dino mag gone?'... then thought nah screw that, would look awesome in my BD's viv.


lmao and I felt bad just buying the two ....... and you bought the lot!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Awesome, just sent Viperd out for 4 copies woo hoo.
Cheers sleepy.
can't wait till the rib cage episode comes out, skull and ribs will look awesome in my Tokays vivs


----------



## Poddy (Sep 6, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> can't wait till the rib cage episode comes out, skull and ribs will look awesome in my Tokays vivs


the full skull well look great.
my corn is already out havin a wonder round his new dino.
i think he likes it as much as i do lol.


----------



## wadey (Feb 13, 2010)

Cheers, I bought two, what is the best way to "stick" the teeth in.


----------



## Poddy (Sep 6, 2009)

i just used a tiny drop of lock-tight on each tooth.


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

I could only get two but i managed to find the kids skeleton one by the same company, woo hoo, two dino skulls and a human skull, and they look grrrrrrreat


----------



## Poddy (Sep 6, 2009)

itll be harder to convince people they're tame with a babys head in the viv hahahaha :diablo:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Poddy said:


> itll be harder to convince people they're tame with a babys head in the viv hahahaha :diablo:


 Bwahahahahahaha, looks good though lol, i'll tell em thats what happened to the last kid that decided to put his fingers in my vivs lol.


----------



## Poddy (Sep 6, 2009)

ha ha nice. im gunna have to do sum rearranging in the tokay viv to fit it in. the 1 in the snake viv looks good. i'll get sum pix wen i have a chance.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

:lol2: i saw this in tesco yest and didnt buy it,now im kicking myself as my oh wants one and so do i after seeing the pics of it out of the case
looks awesome:2thumb:


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

hmmmp it cost me £30 quid each for mine lol 
great find Sleepy:2thumb:


----------



## bcyprus (Jan 29, 2005)

just been and brought one for each of my vivs had to go to a few shops tho didnt want to get them all from one place lol what a great idea they are:no1:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

suez said:


> hmmmp it cost me £30 quid each for mine lol
> great find Sleepy:2thumb:


aww.... I was too tight to buy the shop ones :lol2:
and the rate this lot are buying the mags I don't think the cheapies will be around long :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

I sooo need to get me some of these.:flrt: Looks like I'm going shopping first thing in the morning!!


----------



## Beelzebub (May 2, 2009)

I got two of these this morning - 99 cent each LOL, I may have to get another one or two tomorrow....


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

The rib cage idea will look great too!
Bet it comes split though

I'm tempted to get the whole thing, just don't have £300 spare lol
Did you read the build instructions? Its over 1.4metres tall built AND you can have a skin on it lol


----------



## lifesagame (Feb 2, 2010)

that looks awesome! lot cheaper then the croc one i was looking at earlier today... any idea when they're bringing the next one out? the people who made it will be wondering why the skull sells so well, lol!

the rib cages will look great too, though wonder how many issues you'd need to build the rib cage


----------



## missy_moo (Oct 9, 2008)

Me and my oh went out and bought two :blush:


----------



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

damn...i saw these the other day as i was passing whsmith in a hurry and i forgot to go back to check what it was... wish i had now! 

do you think it would be ok underwater? i'd love one for my fish tank!


----------



## Jon Swan (Feb 4, 2010)

I shall be getting one in the morning!:2thumb:


----------



## missy_moo (Oct 9, 2008)

roostarr said:


> damn...i saw these the other day as i was passing whsmith in a hurry and i forgot to go back to check what it was... wish i had now!
> 
> do you think it would be ok underwater? i'd love one for my fish tank!


 
Think it would float.


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

Mel, youre a genius!! will be picking up a few in town tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

ginnerone said:


> Awesome, just sent Viperd out for 4 copies woo hoo.
> Cheers sleepy.
> can't wait till the rib cage episode comes out, skull and ribs will look awesome in my Tokays vivs


You read my mind :lol2: im off tomorrow to empty tesco :whistling2:


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

well I only managed to get 2 earlier so ginnerone has one for his tokays and I got one for my leo's, and I have to say they love they are out and exploring and climbing, gonna have to get me somemore 2moz I think, Cheers sleepy !!


----------



## Pearson Design (Jan 21, 2010)

im gonna ventrue out of my house in a bit and see if any of my local newsagents have any.
normally they dont have anything good 

i want to put them in my turtle tank, and my fish tank


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

the mrs has just gone to the city to pick up some i wonder is wh smiths will let her get 6? :lol2:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> the mrs has just gone to the city to pick up some i wonder is wh smiths will let her get 6? :lol2:


6! ermmmm she could say she's got a lot of children/nephews/nieces :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

They didnt have any in Tesco yesterday....will try morrisons and the paper shop today!!! I want.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

wow

great idea. i have just called the OH to buy them all .


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

for all those who can't get it just been looking through the leaflets and the phone number to order is 0845 155 6395 dunno how many they'll let ya order but it's free post to uk too !!


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

viperd said:


> for all those who can't get it just been looking through the leaflets and the phone number to order is 0845 155 6395 dunno how many they'll let ya order but it's free post to uk too !!


 
:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

OMG WOW!  Great find!


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

Michelle G said:


> They didnt have any in Tesco yesterday....will try morrisons and the paper shop today!!! I want.


None in paper shop or Morrisons either....arghhh! 
What is wrong with leeds.
Ok Asda after work and if still no joy im ringing the number! x


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Michelle G said:


> None in paper shop or Morrisons either....arghhh!
> What is wrong with leeds.
> Ok Asda after work and if still no joy im ringing the number! x


crikey don't say they've run out of them :gasp:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

SleepyD said:


> crikey don't say they've run out of them :gasp:


 LMFAO, sleepy, your now resposible for the sadness in childrens hearts cos they can't get hold of the latest dino mags lol.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

You missed a trick sleepy (unlike you!!!) You should have bought all the mags from the wholesalers. Sold all the skulls on classifieds for a fiver each. Given the magazines to the local orphanage and workhouse. You'd have made a bomb plus had the kudos from your "charitable" donation :whistling2:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

ginnerone said:


> LMFAO, sleepy, your now resposible for the sadness in childrens hearts cos they can't get hold of the latest dino mags lol.


who me?! :whistling2:



jools said:


> You missed a trick sleepy (unlike you!!!) You should have bought all the mags from the wholesalers. Sold all the skulls on classifieds for a fiver each. Given the magazines to the local orphanage and workhouse. You'd have made a bomb plus had the kudos from your "charitable" donation :whistling2:


lmao bugger... missed one :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

I was fairly well behaved and only bought 4. :halo:


----------



## lifesagame (Feb 2, 2010)

Three shops in town mum looked in today, only one had any left, she got the last one, haha! Now whether to get the bottom jaw as well or not, I can see this getting addictive. Pity the rib cage comes in 3 or 4 pieces, don't think i'll be getting that

Mum's class now has an extra fact thing about dinos, lol!


----------



## hickman2342 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just sent the OH for two, might stock up and ebay em lol


----------



## ooMISSPERFECToo (Jun 17, 2007)

just sent the OH out for one... would look nice in my new additions viv


----------



## scottcamb (Jan 17, 2010)

ive just come back from the shop with 3 :lol2:


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

I got two but there's 6 others so may return for more!


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

yeh..got 3 in asda. Left 1 behind for the kids.lol.
Dont have a clue where they are going but i like a bargain x


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

My shop has sold out,must be lots of reptile keepers in Bournemouth :mf_dribble:


----------



## lifesagame (Feb 2, 2010)

lol, front two teeth won't stick in and dunno about leaving them loose, though now it's got 'all i want for christmas is my two front teeth' stuck in my head! lol

is it bad I'm thinking of naming the skull? :blush:

just looked through some of the older pages and the pic of it with the plants looks great! :2thumb:


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> :blush: Ok I know this may sound sad but I've always fancied having one of those jurrasic/TRex skulls in my display vivs but couldn't really justify £30 odd quid on one ........... however today in my papershop I saw a new magazine called Amazing Dinosaur Discovery ~build your own T-Rex! :lol2:
> Attached to the magazine was a large skull in hard molded plastic (have tested it and it can be scrubbed, bleached etc : victory: ) for the introductery price of ........................ 99p :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> 
> ...




omg totally gonna have to buy one or two


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sweet I'm gonna get a 'few' tommorow!


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

hunted around and only found one 
but there is a web site where you can order them 

Amazing Dinosaur Discovery


----------



## scottcamb (Jan 17, 2010)

Does anything need to be done to these before placing them in the vivs, got 3 earlier :2thumb:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Why don't you put the teeth in?


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

Got mine they look great in the vivs : victory:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

scottcamb said:


> Does anything need to be done to these before placing them in the vivs, got 3 earlier :2thumb:


I thoroughly washed, scrubbed and sanitised mine just to be on the safe side ~ plus I wanted to see how much damage they could take : victory:


----------



## Jonny Clarendon (Jan 13, 2010)

Just seen an advert for that on TV. 99p what a bargain! didn't realise it was so big!


----------



## scottcamb (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Jonny Clarendon said:


> Just seen an advert for that on TV. 99p what a bargain! didn't realise it was so big!


yep they're that big lol


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

I got one of these for my ackie used the teeth to anchor it better into the substrate I love the look and it's a pretty big skull!


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

such a cooool idea :2thumb: I bought 6 this morning !!! 4 for snakes and 2 for beardies


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

lol i bought 3 this morning


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

lol i bought 3 this morning


:lol2:


----------



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

missy_moo said:


> Think it would float.


they do, but nothing a bit of lead plant weight hasn't sorted out... and i'll be able to hid that in the gravel! :2thumb:

i checked everywhere and finally found a shop with 8 of them, and i got 2... only have need for one just now.. but you never know when you might want another giant t-rex skull! LOL:lol2:


----------



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

This publisher will be wondering why on earth sales are through the roof lol :2thumb:

I bought 3 the other days, and got some strange looks on the way to the counter...


----------



## chris25 (Mar 24, 2009)

thats me off to the papershop...now !


----------



## Jaxsin (Oct 18, 2009)

lol thanks for saying about these thats a bargain im gonna grab what I can from the papershops around here I'm on the same boat as you sleepy to tight to spend that sort of ridiculous money in a pet shop lol


----------



## Jaxsin (Oct 18, 2009)

Forgot to ask btw would these be strong enough support an adult beardie ontop of it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

Jaxsin said:


> Forgot to ask btw would these be strong enough support an adult beardie ontop of it?


Yes definitely :2thumb:


----------



## chris25 (Mar 24, 2009)

just come back from the shop with a couple,....how childish,i debated subsrcibing to build the whole dam thing :blush: lol...

did have 3 but this little lad was looking at me like id stole his sweets...id had the last ones...so i gave mom one of the ones i had


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Just picked up 4 of them for my reptiles, the shop had about 12 in :no1:.


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

we got the last 2 in tescos  one for the snake and one for the big leo viv 
thanks sleepyD :2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

chris25 said:


> just come back from the shop with a couple,....how childish,i debated subsrcibing to build the whole dam thing :blush: lol...
> 
> did have 3 but this little lad was looking at me like id stole his sweets...id had the last ones...so i gave mom one of the ones i had


me too:blush:

might buy next weeks lower jaw but I'll definitely stop there.......definitely....no really, I'll definitely stop there......




...maybe


----------



## Colc-2010 (Jan 18, 2010)

Think it would be ok in my bosc cage? : victory:


----------



## Joey Boi (Nov 3, 2009)

is there anywhere on the internet i can buy just the first magazine.
it sucks sooo much, i have litterally been to about 15 shops today, (including tecos, tescos express and several paper shop things =]) and none of them have either heard of it or sell it. so stupid i only need 2. if nobody knows is it possible i could buy a couple from some people. I can pay by paypal or something =/. i am so desperate to get some"!!!!!! AHHH lol =]. sorry to rant on by the way, just a bit :cussing: of! =]
x


----------



## JeremyFidelis (Jan 30, 2010)

heres mine  and im waiting for the lower jaw and the front teeth mount!! !!!! cmon!


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

bought another two today from tesco's and though STUFF the other kids let them find their own mags lmfao.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

ginnerone said:


> bought another two today from tesco's and though STUFF the other kids let them find their own mags lmfao.


:gasp::gasp: lmfao ginnerone that's awful :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

bothrops said:


> me too:blush:
> 
> might buy next weeks lower jaw but I'll definitely stop there.......definitely....no really, I'll definitely stop there......
> 
> ...


Exactly what I've been saying.:lol2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

SleepyD said:


> :gasp::gasp: lmfao ginnerone that's awful :lol2::lol2:


 lmfao, i know but hey, life's hard so i see it as doing them a favour, i'm conditioning them to rejection at an early age lmfao, plus they would have only got bored and binned it after a few weeks where as they look awesome in my vivs lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

ginnerone said:


> lmfao, i know but hey, life's hard so i see it as doing them a favour, i'm conditioning them to rejection at an early age lmfao, plus they would have only got bored and binned it after a few weeks where as they look awesome in my vivs lol.


So you are torturing kids you don't know....... thats the ginnerone I know :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> So you are torturing kids you don't know....... thats the ginnerone I know :lol2:


 bwahahahahahaha, get em used to being let down, young. lmfao


----------



## chris25 (Mar 24, 2009)

well the royal is loving his new 'toy'


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

brought one yesterday(all they had) but looking for more

no one else feel embaressed buying these(atleast most of you can pretend you a buying they for a child im 15:lol2


----------



## lifesagame (Feb 2, 2010)

bothrops said:


> me too:blush:
> 
> might buy next weeks lower jaw but I'll definitely stop there.......definitely....no really, I'll definitely stop there......
> 
> ...


I've been looking at a gap in my room that is looking suspiciously t-rex shaped :blush: lower jaw will be it though... probably. 

Or it'll end up being half a dino in with the beardie, or the rest of the dino outside and his head through the side... should not have thought of that, it's giving me ideas!




cordylidae said:


> brought one yesterday(all they had) but looking for more
> 
> no one else feel embaressed buying these(atleast most of you can pretend you a buying they for a child im 15:lol2


I'm 20 and bought it  though I buy kiddy magazines all the time anyway for the freebies  especially summer... I have lots random beach balls with things like spongebob squarepants on them :lol2:


----------



## minibudd (Oct 3, 2009)

i cant seem to find this anywhere!!

think it might be an English thing!!

would someone be able to buy me like 4 copies and send them my way and illl pay for postage also!??

if someone could help i would be very Thankful!!


----------



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

minibudd said:


> i cant seem to find this anywhere!!
> 
> think it might be an English thing!!
> 
> ...


not an english thing... i got mine today in edinburgh, go to whsmith or rsmcolls... i got mine in mcolls in edinburgh


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

minibudd said:


> i cant seem to find this anywhere!!
> 
> think it might be an English thing!!
> 
> ...


 
There is both a phone number and a website which you can buy these from, both are posted on this thread if you check back!:2thumb:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Well now. Sorry SleepyD and all others but I just don't get it. It seems like I am in a minority of one. But I HATE skulls in vivs. Just can't see the fascination myself. Why would you want to put a replica of part of a dead animal in with your beautiful, live reptiles????


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

jools said:


> Well now. Sorry SleepyD and all others but I just don't get it. It seems like I am in a minority of one. But I HATE skulls in vivs. Just can't see the fascination myself. Why would you want to put a replica of part of a dead animal in with your beautiful, live reptiles????


I can see where you are coming from. I think it looks quite tacky and cheap, but thats just my personal opinion. I think if put into the right viv with other items that compliment it then it could look quite good. For 99p who can complain though?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

jools said:


> Well now. Sorry SleepyD and all others but I just don't get it. It seems like I am in a minority of one. But I HATE skulls in vivs. Just can't see the fascination myself. Why would you want to put a replica of part of a dead animal in with your beautiful, live reptiles????


:blush: yes I know they're not everyone's cup of tea ~ for me it's a bit of fun and (after I've finished re-modelling them ~ one's already being grouted) it'll be a different textured climbing/walk through effect for a couple of the geckos .......... but as I have a warped sense of humour every time I see one of the geckos climbing on it/through it I can hear a voice going 'hear me roooaaar' :blush::lol2:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

SleepyD said:


> :blush: yes I know they're not everyone's cup of tea ~ for me it's a bit of fun and (after I've finished re-modelling them ~ one's already being grouted) it'll be a different textured climbing/walk through effect for a couple of the geckos .......... but as I have a warped sense of humour every time I see one of the geckos climbing on it/through it I can hear a voice going 'hear me roooaaar' :blush::lol2:


It's probably me - got no sense of humour at all :lol2:. I must admit they make interesting climbing shapes for enrichment of the environment tho.


----------



## CactuarJon (Mar 4, 2009)

I just got mine yesterday! lol it's going in the new leopard liazrd tank! :2thumb:


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

How heat resistant are these? :O


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

imitebmike said:


> How heat resistant are these? :O


 dunno but i have one in the cool end of my beardie viv and its fine, 1 in the hot end of one of my leo vivs and 1 in each of my tokay vivs and they are all fine, i wouldn't advise anyone put it under a basking lamp though tbh.


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

i only want it for my leos  now to find a supplier where you crazy herpers aint stolen all the skulls xD


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

imitebmike said:


> i only want it for my leos  now to find a supplier where you crazy herpers aint stolen all the skulls xD


 hahahaha well good luck with that one lol.
tesco had a huge display rack of them when i went in, empty when i left though lol. if not Viperd posted a phone number on an earlier post to order them:2thumb:


----------



## Dotz (Jun 29, 2009)

wadey said:


> Cheers, I bought two, what is the best way to "stick" the teeth in.


 
Fixadent ???

Me and my sis have just brought 2 each to go in with our Leos. :2thumb:


----------



## bruton2000 (Jun 29, 2009)

got to admit they look good in right surroundings,not so good in my Skink rainforest set up but looks ok in the occelated skink desert set up !! was due for a clean out so added today !

BEFORE
IMG]http://i658.photobucket.com/albums/uu308/bruton2000/2010_020120100011.jpg[/IMG]
AFTER









and one of the 4 very shy skinks


----------



## anadalite (May 20, 2009)

I bought 10!!!

the people at the shop thought i was barmy!! 

Mind u i did ask them to take the skulls out and pack them and recycle the rubbish :s ten boxes wudn fit in carry bags!!


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice find! think i'll pick one of these up tomorrow if I can find any

Anyone got any more pics of them used in vivs?


----------



## Carlos (Jul 28, 2009)

think im guna buy 6 hit my whs n news agents.... sori fr the kids who reali want 2 build the t-rex n cnt bloody find issue 1 lmaoooooooooooo,, also 99p wat a bargin even 6 is a fraction of 1 frm else were,, bt the next 40 odd issues at 5.99 please thts lyk £240 notes.... yuuu get 3 stunnin royals or hognoses fr tht model :whistling2: haha


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

A big thankyou to Sleepy Dee for telling us about this find. A friend of mine managed to get hold of 5 copies, 3 for my lot and a couple for his. I think the newsagents are going to be rather disappointed when they order their next editions and find they dont fly off the shelves so quickly. Next thing could be a photo thread showing how the skulls have been incorporated in peoples vivs.


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

Thansk for this, managed to get on my way into work this morning, will look good in the Royal viv and the GTP viv (when she arrives)


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Got one too :blush:

Can't wait for issue 2 and 3 to complete the skull .. Issue 2 is at least just £3.99 :2thumb:


----------



## Joey Boi (Nov 3, 2009)

how to i clean it for it to be safe with my loes and bd? also can i use super glue for sticking teeth in?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Joey Boi said:


> how to i clean it for it to be safe with my loes and bd? also can i use super glue for sticking teeth in?


 
just wash it. 


i've not been able to get any yet.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Joey Boi said:


> how to i clean it for it to be safe with my loes and bd? also can i use super glue for sticking teeth in?


rinse it,and tbh the teeth fit it quite well hardly think a rep is gunna pull em out.


----------



## skitz407 (Oct 20, 2009)

off to the news agent i go


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

heres mine







Gunna get some more for my Viv stack im making


----------



## Alaina (Nov 18, 2009)

Ben And Snakes said:


> Oh my god I'm 10 years old again
> 
> I have to get one later



What he said.


----------



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

I know its in a fish tank and this is the lizards section but i figured you might want to see a pic anyway...


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

they're not even selling it in Preston... 
Morrisons, Asda, Sainsburys and Sainsburys petrol station - nothing.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Meko said:


> they're not even selling it in Preston...
> Morrisons, Asda, Sainsburys and Sainsburys petrol station - nothing.


aww hun ~ look if you get stuck and you really want one then I can get hold of one down here and could send it to you


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if you can get me two i can paypal the money over.. just let me know what it'd cost for postage. 

i want one at each end of the new viv


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

anyone got the website address please


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

www.inyourlocalnewsagentsifyou'relucky.co.uk


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Meko said:


> if you can get me two i can paypal the money over.. just let me know what it'd cost for postage.
> 
> i want one at each end of the new viv


lol right fingers crossed (and if my son-in-law gets them) I'll pm you tomorrow hun : victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you're a star!


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

cant get the link to work


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

judy said:


> cant get the link to work


Tis a joke :lol2:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Meko said:


> you're a star!


no problem Meko ~ do you want them left in the boxes or can I take all the stuff out for packing? Only it'll make life a bit easier (and the postal box smaller lol) if I can ditch the excess cardboard first


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

just do whatever you want, i don't need the boxes just the skulls..
They're going to be half burried in sand... might even use one for the webcam.... hmmm.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mek, WH Smiths sells them! :2thumb:


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

i got the last two they had in tesco :2thumb: prob go back for more if they got them some kid is gonna be so upset lol


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Sainsbury's don't appear to stock them at all - (as above) WH Smiths does though.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Mek, WH Smiths sells them! :2thumb:


 
i can't get to the bloody place, i only get half an hour lunch and it'll take me that long to find somewhere to park


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Meko said:


> i can't get to the bloody place, i only get half an hour lunch and it'll take me that long to find somewhere to park


well got some good news Meko ~ the S-i-L just dropped off the last two from tescos to me so if you want to pm me your addie I'll get them up to you as soon as I can : victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

legend!!

pm on it's way.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

See a big pile in wh smiths so was rude not to buy one, lower jaw next week, woohoo!


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

All newsagents have them. I got three just down the road. 

beware that all future bits are going to be a lot more expensive !!!


----------



## peewee12 (Sep 9, 2008)

just got last one in my local tescos

what have you guys used to secure the teeth in with? 

ta 

Peewee


----------



## Jaxsin (Oct 18, 2009)

Paul B said:


> All newsagents have them. I got three just down the road.
> 
> beware that all future bits are going to be a lot more expensive !!!


Lol yeah they do the cheaper one at the start to get people to start buying it all I want is the skull though lol they are gonna think sales just plumbited from the first issue lol


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

got three more today ask newsagent to order me another for my mate 

if any one is stuck trying to get one try the web site i posted it before but here it is again phone number is on it 

Amazing Dinosaur Discovery


----------



## storm22 (Jan 11, 2009)

:2thumb::2thumb: got mine today :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## tomsy1993 (Feb 10, 2010)

just bought two my corns love them


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

when do they stop doing the skull?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

robstaine said:


> when do they stop doing the skull?


think the bottom jaw is out tomorrow so unless there's any skulls left in the shop you'll only be able to get them from the magazine publishers themselves ~ their website's here ... Amazing Dinosaur Discovery


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

My mummy brought me one yesterday from Tesco and said Oh I thought It might look nice in Jabba's cage 

Will go and buy the second bit tomrmrow me thinks and then no more


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

thanks will try get one this evening x


----------



## Jgilbert (Jan 31, 2009)

mate, just goot one, awsome bargain


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

iv got 5 all in all, here r 4 of them lol :blush:


 
Yes i feel like a bit of a kid now but hey.....
oh and the other 1 is in my beardies Viv


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

They're definitely going to look better with the roof of the mouth and the front of the jaw in, even if you don't put the whole bottom jaw on...

...when does week two start?


----------



## VW_Rick (Nov 8, 2009)

Great find, i'm off to the shop!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

bothrops said:


> They're definitely going to look better with the roof of the mouth and the front of the jaw in, even if you don't put the whole bottom jaw on...
> 
> ...when does week two start?


 
pretty sure it should be about now..


----------



## GINGER-TAZ (Feb 17, 2010)

What a COOL idea, beats my Cork bark and log effect for my Beardies, Mmmm not where's my local paper shop. got to try it out, 99p why not.


----------



## Dykie (Sep 4, 2009)

great find..
I have bought a couple 99p is a bargain and you get a giant dinosaur poster! how awsome is that!


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

that is brilliant idea, thanks.

i saw them and it didnt even occur to me :2thumb:


----------



## lifesagame (Feb 2, 2010)

next one comes out 3rd march it says somewhere... think it was on the back of the packaging though I can't see it on the magazine thing anywhere so might be imagining things lol! Is it me or has the first 'week' been more than 7 days  

think after getting the bottom jaw I'll have to avoid shops that sell it for a while or I'll end up with the whole thing :roll:


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

i think you'll get the other parts of the skull in the third book xD


----------



## r3dg3cko rob (Aug 18, 2009)

awesome, bought two today  that thing would be huge if you bought all of them? 1.2 metres!!!


----------



## anadalite (May 20, 2009)

it would be huge, but I have been told by a mate who is a manager at whsmiths that the total cost of it would be £495 - thats a hell of an expensive vivarium toy!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it won't be that expensive. There's 47 editions to build the skeleton; first is 99p, second is £3.99 and the rest are £5.99.
45 * £5.99 = £269.55 + £3.99 = £273.54 + £0.99 = £274.53

If '47 editions to build the skeleton' means just the bones the that leaves £220.42 for the stand and skin.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Bought two  finally found some. Well chuffed


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

Gonna try and get some today... will buy all I can get my hands on!! lol


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

I think the 47 issues @ £274.53 will be all of it, it says dinosaur complete in 47 parts which i guess includes the stand and the skin will be a separate cost like the TRex one from years back! If it came out fortnightly / monthly it wouldn't be too bad but £5.99 a week is a bit much for me!


----------



## Reptile_guy (Jan 20, 2010)

Wicked find! saw the post only half hour ago and am now the proud owner of 2 rex heads.


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

awesome, had to run out and get one as soon as i saw this, it looks awesome in there cheers


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Jawbone is here  

One more to go 

Very sneaky - you cannot even attach the jawbone to the skull without issue 3 - makes me wonder if you need ANY small bits from issue 4 to complete the skull


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

lol that's why I only bought the first issue for the main skull section ....... it's all that's needed for the vivs : victory:


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

We will have to start a thread soon with pics of the skulls in use!

Im only using 1 of my 3 for my new baby leo. He sleeps in the nose part between the teeth all the time. He has proper hides but seems to prefer the skull!:lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i've managed to make one look authentic and weather beaten.

by "i've managed" i mean i made the mistake of putting them in place in the viv before i got the glass..... and then going to work. Both have a few teeth missing and one's a bit chewed :bash:

cheers Wils.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Meko said:


> i've managed to make one look authentic and weather beaten.
> 
> by "i've managed" i mean i made the mistake of putting them in place in the viv before i got the glass..... and then going to work. Both have a few teeth missing and one's a bit chewed :bash:
> 
> cheers Wils.


aww no! I've got some spare teeth somewhere (I only fitted them into one skull) if that's any help............. unless you can retrieve the missing teeth another way? :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

there's only a few missing, looks more authentic though as i doubt many dinosaurs kept all their teeth


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Meko said:


> there's only a few missing, looks more authentic though as i doubt many dinosaurs kept all their teeth


Pffff ... details :whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i don't have their names with me at work.. although i clearly remember one complaining in the afterlife that some of his teeth were stolen after he died.


----------



## VW_Rick (Nov 8, 2009)

Got 2  , they look awesome, thanks for the tip-off!


----------



## colint (Nov 13, 2009)

The second parts out, got her indoors to pick up three today!:whip:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Everywhere still has part one on sale here, no sign of part 2 yet.:bash:


----------



## bennyvenom (Dec 30, 2009)

*SWeet Tip-Off*

thanks to this thread i bought 3 for my snake vivs and my soon arriving sand geckos  haha nice one


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

can you get them online?I cant find any in the shops :bash:


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> can you get them online?I cant find any in the shops :bash:


You can order back issues from the publisher 0871 277 8708 :2thumb:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

955i said:


> You can order back issues from the publisher 0871 277 8708 :2thumb:



Oh thank you for that :flrt:


----------



## SeanJT (Aug 19, 2009)

LOL, i got myself one the other day, i was thinking about putting it on here but thought people would find it a bit cheesy but hey ho


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Stage 2 for almost complete skull......


unfortunately you've gotta get next weeks aswell if you want the full skull as the roof of the mouth and the very front piece of the top jaw are out then.....and randomly a piece of head skin aswell!

anyhoo....this is waht they look like with the bottom jaw on (teeth for it came last week)





















Cheers

Andy


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm going to get the whole lot of these and then partially hide the complete skeleton in one of the bushes at the bottom of the garden as a feature when its finished :2thumb:

Anyone else going any further than the skull?

Hope they make more of these, could have a dinosaur garden.


----------



## lifesagame (Feb 2, 2010)

After seeing that will definitely be getting the bottom jaw  not sure about the other part, will see what it looks like without the rest of the mouth/skull. 

I was thinking about getting some rib cage and using it as something to climb on but it comes in so many parts kinda expensive, and the idea of buying the whole thing and having it at the end of my bed went now I'm only gonna have the one skull, lol! don't think a headless dino would look as good as a bodyless skull


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> Oh thank you for that :flrt:


 WH Smith in Boscombe had loads on sunday , the Winton branch had them as well , the Co-op in Charminster had them too .


----------



## Dunnyc23 (Jan 12, 2010)

ha, i thought i ws the only 1 hoo knew bout tht lol. ive ordered 10 of em from my local shop  ur right, absolute bargain! stock up!


----------



## Dunnyc23 (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, I seen the ad on tv & got 2 straight away... honestly the price of stuff like this in petshops is ridiculus! 99p is a complete steal! I asked my local shop 2 stock up on the 1st issue, got 2 already & 10 on the way  WORTH IT! Get em/ while you still can!


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

i have 6 of them at the mo as im doing a Viv stack soon and there is gunna b 1 in each Viv, hehe gunna look cool :2thumb:


----------



## Daisy frog (May 21, 2009)

ive just bought the 2nd issue its amazin looks so cool in with my beardie


----------



## bennyvenom (Dec 30, 2009)

bottom jaw is now in place lol


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

they have complete croc skulls in pets at home for £7 for small and £14 for large : victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

that's why i'm keeping mine as it is.

99p - top part of head = bargain
£3.99 - bottom jaw = £4.99, ok still quite cheap
£5.99 - inside of mouth = £10.98, ok... maybe i can buy something cheaper in the shops


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

All done


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

You've got part 3 already? :gasp: Only just managed to get hold of part 2 here.


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Mirf said:


> You've got part 3 already? :gasp: Only just managed to get hold of part 2 here.


Yepp, release of part 3 was today and tesco here always got enough of them :whistling2:


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm missing part 2 still too, not seen it anywhere


----------



## cd78 (Jun 24, 2009)

I picked up part one at the start of the week. whsmith didnt have any bags so i had to walk through town and into my office with this huge box with a T-rex skull!!

It wasnt one of my cooler moments tbh.


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Our Tesco always had around 10 / issue .. I'd check them ...

Plus in every issue there is a card where you can order them too ...


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

not usually in here lol but if anyone still wants some, my local newsagents have 3 of issue 1 the top of the head @ 99p if anyone wants me to pick them up and if u paypal me i can p n P them to you


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

I have issue 3 but not issue 2

Have you seen issue 4? You get a pair of EYES! haha

I thought the SKELETON was complete in 47 parts... does throwing in the awful hard plastic skin mean theres more than 47 issues


----------

